# Backsplash in the Aquarium?



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

Today I just went to the Tile shop to buy some back-splash for the kitchen. There I saw some nice backsplash that looks like it would go very nice in aquariums. There were a lot of varieties and 3D ones.

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http ... 80&bih=707

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http ... 80&bih=707

There were some nicer ones there which I can't find on google.

So my question is, would it be okay to put these in the aquariums? Instead of making a DIY 3d background, you can just buy them. They are also pretty cheap. You could use silicon to make it stick. These are much cheaper than the ones you buy online for like 100$!

I've tried to search around if anyone has done this but I haven't found any! If anyone has done this already please post pictures.

Thanks


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Sure you could do it if you like the backsplash look.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

stores such as lowes sells stuff like that for people to make a fake stone wall. Some styles would look pretty good in an aquarium. A lot of fireplaces nowadays are veneer as well. Some are made of this weird styrofoam type material, they don't weigh much and would be easy to work with.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

most of the work I do these days is tile setting. I have worked with a variety of these rock veneers. They vary in manufacture. Most are glued on a fiberglass mesh with an epoxy type glue, but some are put on with a water soluble glue that's supposed to hold it only while the thinset sets up. Also some of these veneers are artificial (light weight concrete with dies in it) which will radically raise your PH.

So the slate is safe, but the glues may not be. If it were me I'd scrape off the backing and glue and silicone the pieces on individually. you are better off going to a landscaping store and buying slate pieces there (safer and cheaper)


----------

